# slick 26" tires?



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

are there any slick or near slick 26" tires out there? preferably in the 2.2 to 2.4 range..i want as little rolling resistance as possible, but i dont want to break the bank..


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Hookworms. Heavy as all hell, but pretty slick.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

sittingduck said:


> Hookworms. Heavy as all hell, but pretty slick.


yeah. i know about them. but i want to keep away from them cause of the weight...i have a holy roller on the front, and thats seeming pretty good, so i might get one for the back. so i can have a little traction on dirt..


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Lots of slicks out there.

Just about every tire company offers some sort of commuter tire that is nearly slick.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Lots of slicks out there.
> 
> Just about every tire company offers some sort of commuter tire that is nearly slick.


I know that. but those are all skinny. I want something like 2.3 wide. commuter tires that I've seen are under 2" wide..


----------



## TORO1968 (Oct 9, 2005)

My recommendation would be either Schwalbe Tabletops (2.25) or Specialized Rhythm Lite Controls (2.3). 

Both are very light and have very low rolling resistance. My personal preference is the Tabletops.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

geax makes some (tattoo i think), kenda k-rads a pretty slick.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Bontrager Hank, 2.2


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

gbosbiker said:


> are there any slick or near slick 26" tires out there? preferably in the 2.2 to 2.4 range..i want as little rolling resistance as possible, but i dont want to break the bank..


Hopefully we'll have these in the States soon:

http://tbsm.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_72&products_id=3816


----------



## clewttu (May 16, 2007)

bholwell said:


> Hopefully we'll have these in the States soon:
> 
> http://tbsm.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_72&products_id=3816


?
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TI298C02-Maxxis+Dth+Race+Tire.aspx?sc=FRGL


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I have a solution that is free... roll your current setup, but max out the psi. Slicks aren't that much faster dude. K-rads maxed out will roll super fast.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

clewttu said:


> ?
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/TI298C02-Maxxis+Dth+Race+Tire.aspx?sc=FRGL


Those are all 20"


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude, if you want a tire with low rolling resistance and grips great, fly with the Maxxis Holy Roller. These tires are a big favorite among freeriders, DJ's, urban assault, and park riders. Obviously not as gripping as a Nevegal or similar, but does pretty good as a regular trail tire as well. Kenda K-Rads are pretty good as well.

Maxxis Holy Roller

I love these tires, and they are pretty damn tough. :thumbsup: They also come in the exact size you are looking for.


----------



## PineTreeDJ (Oct 29, 2009)

Intense Micro Knobby's .... If i wear a windbreaker and there is a super big tail wind, i don't even have to pedal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

PineTreeDJ said:


> Intense Micro Knobby's .... If i wear a windbreaker and there is a super big tail wind, i don't even have to pedal.


These tires are not that good for off-road use, but are exceptional tires for the concrete jungle instead.

When I tested & reviewed this tire earlier this year, the tire packaging stated that these tires are suitable for use on the trails. Unless the trail is bone dry with no soft or muddy sections, I would steer away from riding these tires on the trails. Though the Intense Micro knobby worked well in wet (paved) conditions, these tires quickly filled up with mud on the trails. They are very fast tires by far but really not too suitable for the trails or DJ's.


----------



## PineTreeDJ (Oct 29, 2009)

ChiliPepper1 said:


> These tires are not that good for off-road use, but are exceptional tires for the concrete jungle instead.
> 
> When I tested & reviewed this tire earlier this year, the tire packaging stated that these tires are suitable for use on the trails. Unless the trail is bone dry with no soft or muddy sections, I would steer away from riding these tires on the trails. Though the Intense Micro knobby worked well in wet (paved) conditions, these tires quickly filled up with mud on the trails. They are very fast tires by far but really not too suitable for the trails or DJ's.


I have ridden a few trails round me and they tend to get a few muddy sections. Your right, the Micro Knobby's are not the best for trails with mud (caked in the tread till you hit pavement) but hard pack is awesome. I ride a trail all downhill to work (****in sweet if you ask me, couldn't ask to start the day off better) and i can't believe how much lean i can put into flat turns.


----------



## JFoster (Apr 6, 2005)

I run a snafu rim job / knob job combo and love it. I believe mine are both 2.3s


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

blunderbuss said:


> Bontrager Hank, 2.2


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

ChiliPepper1 said:


> Dude, if you want a tire with low rolling resistance and grips great, fly with the Maxxis Holy Roller. These tires are a big favorite among freeriders, DJ's, urban assault, and park riders. Obviously not as gripping as a Nevegal or similar, but does pretty good as a regular trail tire as well. Kenda K-Rads are pretty good as well.
> 
> Maxxis Holy Roller
> 
> I love these tires, and they are pretty damn tough. :thumbsup: They also come in the exact size you are looking for.


I've had issues with the sidewalls and the casing of the HolyRollers getting gashes quite easily. They roll okay, ridden much faster.

They're not as popular as they used to be.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

JFoster said:


> I run a snafu rim job / knob job combo and love it. I believe mine are both 2.3s


I am riding that combo too, only mine are 2.35s


----------



## 24v (Apr 5, 2009)

Kenda NPJ are nice tires as well, but I am not sure if they come in anything larger that 2.1, as I cannot get on their site at the moment.


----------

